# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Dark Realm

## Dara

*A Suicide Note* 

I have come here 
Just to inform you... 
I'm NOT sorry, 
For what I shall do. 
I have no guilt 
Nor shame, 
For leaving you 
To your life game. 
Life holds nothing... 
Nothing for me. 
No purpose. 
Only misery. 
I'm in debt. 
I'm in pain. 
I cry, knowing 
I'm not sane. 
Cause I see me dead. 
A grewsome scene. 
My knife in my throat. 
The bloodiest of dreams. 
Chris will find me. 
He'll call the police. 
But I'll be long gone, 
Still wishing for peace. 

No one gives a ****. 
No one will care, 
While at my corpse, 
They'll stare. 
Just another one. 
Another fucked up kid. 
You're better off 
With what I did. 
I went quiet. 
I went alone. 
I went to find 
A new home. 
I'm with the others. 
Those like me. 
Helpless, lost, dead... 
Gathered alone in our misery. 

I know. 
I'm going to hell. 
But it's probably 
Just as well. 
Mom. Dad. 
I love you. 
I just don't know 
What else I can do. 
I'm sick of hurting. 
I'm sick of crying. 
I'm sick of all the 
Pieces of me dieing. 

I'd feel empty 
If not for the rage. 
If not for all this hate 
Pushing me to this stage. 

Kristin... 
**** you. 
You took away 
All I knew. 

Rina... 
**** you... 
You drove me 
To this too. 

All of you. 
You could see. 
You all knew what 
Was happening to me. 
You watched me. 
Losing my mind. 
So all you fucks... 
Leave your jokes behind. 
You're all responsible. 
You could have stopped this. 
But you never cared. 
You all wanted this. 

The time has come. 
This is what I need to do. 
I just needed to leave 
Something for all of you. 
I hope you enjoy this. 
I wrote it just for you. 
This is it. 
My final "**** YOU!" 

*by Currentnin*

----------


## Dara

*Love Prevails Death* 

At the end of my bed, she stands, 
Darker then the shadows 
Moonlight pulling her innocent face 
From the darkness behind 
What secrets hide behind her face? 
Carved perfection like a mask 
For all eternity in a minute passing 
Our eyes locked in a stare 
Deep within my chest 
My heart beats in rhythm 
Like a thousand drums 
While all the while 
Her eyes stare cold 
Sparkling like set diamonds 
She has me totally under her control 
A hunger for lust burns within 
Meanwhile her white silken gown 
Flutters in the cool night breeze 
From whence my entranced eyes 
Break from hers; to admire her body 
Her breasts, partially visible 
Behind the translucent silk of her gown 
Her smooth, soft skin the look of satin 
White as fresh fallen snow 
My mind, a torrent, a sea of emotions 
Shallow fear yet I'm strangely calm 
She walks toward me 
Her beauty becoming 
More apparent upon each step 
But who is this mysterious stranger 
Who graces my presence thus? 
Her hand runs down my face 
I try to speak but her finger 
Silences my words 
"Hush, speak only with your heart" 
The words fall from her mouth 
In whispered tones 
Her touch feels cold as stone 
As her arms wind round 
My body like entwining ivy 
Her fingers run sensuously 
Through my long hair 
She stares into my eyes again 
Looking deep within 
To my mind and soul 
Her lips pout and glisten 
In the moonlight 
Oh how I want to kiss them 
Passionately as my hands explore 
Her body of sheer perfection 
She stands up before me 
Her gown drops to the floor 
To fall at her feet 
Her crimson lips form a smile 
My pulse racing ever faster 
My blood rushes round my veins 
Like ten thousand wild horses 
Our bodies embrace like entwined ivy 
In each other's loving arms 
The pure naked innocence 
If this incredible passion could last forever 
I would never look back beyond this night 
Her moist luscious lips press 
Firmly against mine 
As I run my hands up 
And down her back 
Her tongue runs over my cheek 
And down my neck 
When I feel a sudden 
Bolt of piercing pain 
My body fills with a gradual weakening 
My strength waning as she sucks from my neck 
I fall back toward my bed 
Barely able to move 
I look to her and see blood 
Drip from her mouth 
Her eyes glow with an iridescent 
Electric blue like the full moon 
In the black satin night sky 
She licks the blood lusciously 
From her crimson lips 
Her teeth long as canines 
From a wolves mouth 
Rapidly it becomes apparent 
That this angelic vision 
That stood before me 
In the darkness of my room 
Is nothing more 
Than an animal of the night 
A predatory vampire with 
An insatiable hunger for blood 
Fear courses through my body 
For my very own mortality 
Death seems only 
A matter of heartbeats away 
This creature before me 
Still so beautiful in her human form 
Yet now adorned with a demon face 
She looks at me with a calming smile 
Let fall these words I speak to you 
Listen and you will learn 
"You are now a vampire like myself 
A demon creature of this eternal night 
You shall live forever" 
Her first intention was to kill me 
And leave my blood-drained corpse behind 
But her love for me prevailed. 


*by Singian*

----------


## Dara

*Inside Of Me* 

Something deep inside of me 
Unlocks my heart and sets me free 
It lets my soul wander far 
Not into light but into dark 
From the grave I come alive 
Out in the dark loathing night 
Pressure builds inside of me 
And sets me on a killing spree 
This hatred in me burns so bad 
To see me in this state is sad 
But my fate ungodly set 
The "Darkness" and I have clearly met 
He grants me power, an eternal life 
But for this, I pay a price 
Foolishly i did agree 
To be his queen for eternity 

*by Singian* 


*A Vampire* 

It was beauty 
It was all of Nature's glory in one form 
But then, suddenly, 
I realized that it was all wrong 
This was darkness, not light 
And this form murdered innocents 
This thing melded with the night. 
Towards death this form hints 
A vampire. 
Could I trust something so wrong? 
I tried to do my best 
I had not loved for so very long 
You know all of the rest 
This form is not as they say 
It is vulnerable and it is weak 
For its undeath it will always pay 
For redemption it's cursed to seek 
A vampire. 



That is why it protects me. 
That is why it cares 
It took long for me to see 
Past the cloak he always wears 
But the passion I found there 
Is something you would not believe 
To see its real self is rare 
Because to humans it will always be 
A vampire. 



*by Singian*

----------


## Dara

*2 Short Poems Here Please Read Them*

*1st* 

An erotic night in which she had planned 
As I gave in to her every demand 
Her skin like milk and body so cold 
My soul once mine has now been sold 
Her eyes they glowed in the pitch black room 
With a smile on her face to seal my doom 
Her nails so sharp she scraped down my chest 
My blood then trickled onto her breasts 
We shared our blood in the passion and fire 
A taste so sweet that we both now desire 



*2nd* 

I can see her face in every candle flame 
All I ask is to know her name 
I knew right then we were meant to be 
because the girl I loved was cursed like me 
For she hates the morning and loves the night 
Our lust increase's by the fires light 
She hunts like an animal as she stalks her prey 
For the victim she gets will never see another day 
She fed on the innocent and her feelings were blind 
Until she confronted another of her kind 
It was I she had met and with no regret 
We pierced each other to start the bloodlet 
Our wounds so deep the blood would not stop 
We kept our lips locked and enjoyed every drop 
A whole new world that she didn't see 
We now share together for all eternity 


*by goth_pet*

----------


## Dara

*Raven*

Raven! Raven! flying high 
Swooping round the darkling sky 
Tell me what it's like to feed 
On those who've lost morality 

Are you Hugin of the mind 
Or Munin here to remind? 
How did darkness come to stain 
The innocence that you now feign? 

Can you smell the death on me? 
Lust and pride and gluttony 
What dark omen do you bring 
Upon your steady charcoal wing? 

How long have you watched me here 
Feasting on my hate and fear? 
Do you guard me from the light 
Or take away my faulty sight? 

Will you be my silent guide 
To the world on the other side? 
Does it hurt to let me die 
And peck away my sightless eye? 

Raven! Raven! flying high 
Swooping round the darkling sky 
Tell me what it's like to feed 
On those who've lost morality.  

*by Singian * 


*Vampire Kiss* 

Your tongue burns my cool skin like molten flame, 
As you pierce my soul I silently scream your name, 
I kiss your lips and taste your bloodied soul, 
Feel the blood engorge us and make our love whole, 
You come to me silently on wings of blackest night, 
Consuming my heart with your dark lover's bite. 
Joyously my blood gushes forth and splashes your face, 
As my fevered body you now so passionately embrace, 
My soul sings your black desires in endless refrain, 
My dark angel lover you make pleasure such sweet pain. 

*by Singian*

----------


## Dara

*Sad Dancer* 

I told him was the sad dancer 
He had a sickness something like cancer 
I feel it in my heart and see it in his eyes 
He doesn't care if he lives or dies 
I wanted to be the one to who he would run 
And live for a moment under his sun 
I thought I could be a healer 
Something like rain 
But I could never feel or understand his pain 
I said hold on I will help you cope 
But he was not buying that shit called hope 
In me he could never confide 
But still I stayed hy his side 
There's no such thing as a 
Knight in shing armor 
I could never protect him from the things That harm him 
He said I could never make things right 
But it would only be enough if I held him tonight 
Only a girl but I felt his tears 
Maybe just for one night he had no fears 
You know he's the sad dancer 
He's got a sickness something like cancer 

*by Mystique* 


*A Broken Mirror* 

A Broken Mirror 
A Distorted Face 
A Shattered Heart 
A Clear Distaste 

A Fallen Tear 
A Reddened Eye 
A Downturned Mouth 
A year Gone By 

A Loaded Gun 
A Finished Fear 
A bloodied Wall 
A Broken Mirror 


*by ......*

----------


## Dara

*A Shadow's Gift* 

Can a shadow move 
across the sky 
While the sun is bright 
and rising high? 
I dare not contemplate 
the dark of the light 
the love in my hate 
the fear that I fight 
If I come to acknowledge 
all that is bad 
Must I forget all that's good 
the innocence I had? 
Both light and dark 
can corrupt my soul 
but it's what I believe in 
that can never be stole 

*by Singian*

----------


## sonnyinter

Piliveske, fillove te me trembesh.

----------


## Dara

*Dark Scent Of My Desire* 

Let the dark scent of my desire 
Surround you 
Arouse you 
Intoxicate you 
Fill you 
Making you mine 
Surrender in total submission 
To the sweet taste of my darkness 
It is a kind of darkness all dream of 
Ache for 
Long for 
But so few can give 
Step outside yourself and fall into me 
Fall into my dark flame 
That will set your deepest darkest needs on fire 
Let my power consume you 
Take you 
Reducing your will to ashes 
Leaving you standing free 
Alive 
Reborn 
Mine 


*by Singian* 


*A Love Letter* 

I  see hell's deadly fire consuming your eyes, running black as night. 
Your voice stirs the whispered hunger within me, my desire. 
Words cannot describe the things that I yearn for you to bestow onto me. 
I want you to pin me to your bed of blood red velvet and split my pale shell of a body wide open. 
I want you to make me beg to acquire the permission to speak your name. 
I want you to take everything I am and swallow it whole, never give it back, to leave me empty inside. 
I want you to throw me agianst the wall and not allow me to ever disobey words spoken from those pale reaper like lips. 
If I try to run, hunt me down and punish me with you pleasure consuming tourchures. 
Wrape your arms around me and force me to lie still. 
Command me to see everything your way, remove my very will, and keep me forever. 
Make me your slave............. 
I beg of you, don't hold back any longer, I cannot bear this knawing, unfullfilled need. 
Controll me, rule me, yield me,do with me as you wish. 
So long as I can feel your touch set my cold flesh ablaze. 
So long as your blood lust consumes me and threatens to entrall me for the remainder of eturnity. 
I want your eyes to draw in my body like the blood that pours from your lips. 
I hunger......Feed me, Master..... 
Bing me to your body so tight that if all those spells where corsets, I would shurely suffocate and fall to the ground dead. 
Make me forever the willing or unwilling prisoner in your newly erected temple, devoted to our love. 
Here I am Marius, draw your eyes open, hear my call, come take me away and set me free. 
Save me from the hell in this frail mortal form.... 
Awaken me and save me from the nothing I have become. 

*by Lamia*

----------


## Dara

*12:45am* 

Instantaneously blood blossoms bloom 
Id mistaken and Im ignorance of what I stand for... 
only as a scheme of light or plan of darkness 
for neither shall I find hopes to have me enticed. 
Which eye's lines intersect, intercept and breakdown 
dry out and turn back into dirt and hope for high tide. 
A mile long, a mile wide, a mile as a measure of time 
a second is a thousand steps, an hour is an ocean 
a day leaves me exhausted, either paths or chances broken 
but a mile is my life. And I am damned to walk it 
and life trickles down the sides of the tallest mountains 
and here I lie, entombed within an inanimate universe 
and I lie beside everything unreal and one-dimensional. 
With no cause to bother, only my own unannounced humming 
of which Ive grown very accustomed to

*by Singian*

*An Erotic Night* 

An erotic night in which she had planned 
As I gave in to her every demand 
Her skin like milk and body so cold 
My soul once mine has now been sold 
Her eyes they glowed in the pitch black room 
With a smile on her face to seal my doom 
Her nails so sharp she scraped down my chest 
My blood then trickled onto her breasts 
We shared our blood in the passion and fire 
A taste so sweet that we both now desire 

I can see her face in every candle flame 
All I ask is to know her name 
I knew right then we were meant to be 
because the girl I loved was cursed like me 
For she hates the morning and loves the night 
Our lust increase's by the fires light 
She hunts like an animal as she stalks her prey 
For the victim she gets will never see another day 
She fed on the innocent and her feelings were blind 
Until she confronted another of her kind 
It was I she had met and with no regret 
We pierced each other to start the bloodlet 
Our wounds so deep the blood would not stop 
We kept our lips locked and enjoyed every drop 
A whole new world that she didn't see 
We now share together for all eternity 


*by goth_pet*

----------


## Dara

*A Cup of Sorrow* 

I sit here drinking my tea 
raw emotions won't let me be 
Sorrow I see in the cup 
hopelessly running like a pup. 

Why is sorrow on my list? 
As I sit here I get pissed. 
Sorrow is an emotion I don't need 
just like love, anger and greed. 

Sorrow is in my cup but I don't stop 
drinking for I would rather drop. 
My emotions come out now and again, 
its only fair this one leave the den. 

I would offer you a seat to take 
but sorrow could be just as bad as hate. 
So leave shall you now, I show you the door 
I wish I wasnt such a bore. 

Sorrow is where I am now 
Please get up no need to bow, 
Sorrow is what you see in me, 
so drowned in my cup I will always be 


*by Demonlady* 


*A Vampire's Life* 

A vampire's life cold and dark. A vampire's life a lonely existance. 

My life is a hollow grave dead ground. The moon kisses while the sun stings and burns. 

A vampire's life is dark and dence never dying but never seeing. 

We are feared but then what do we fear? We have everything but it turns out we have nothing. 

They want to be us, but in a vampire's life they want death. 

*by Shadow*

----------

